# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  أحتاج مقالة باللغة الإنجليزية مؤثرة في الدعوة للإسلام والقرآن

## القرشي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني الكريم ، أحتاج مقالة باللغة الإنجليزية مؤثرة في الدعوة للإسلام والقرآن ، فأنا تأتيني رسائل كثيرة من الأجانب أود أن أرسل لهم قضايا دعوية مؤثرة فالرجاء إفادتي .
والسلام عليكم

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
أخي هذا مقالٌ طيّب و الهداية من الله يقذفها - جلّ وعلا - في قلب من يشاء  .

 The submission of man to His Creator is the essence of Islam. The  name “Islam” is chosen by God (Allah) and not by man. It is the same  unifying Message revealed to all the Prophets and Messengers by Allah  and which they spread amongst their respective nations. In its Final  form it was revealed to Muhammad (Peace & Mercy of Allah be upon  him) as a complete Message to whole mankind. The Lord, Allah, is the  True and Only Creator that deserves to be worshipped. No worship is  worthy of being given to a stone, statue, a cross, a triangle, Khomeini,  Farakhan, Eliajahs, Malcom’s X or Y, Ghandi, Krishna, Guru, Buddha,  Mahatma, Emperor, Joseph Smith, Sun, Moon (not to that from Korea too!),  Light, Fire, rivers, cows, Rama, Temples, Prophets, Messengers (Yes!  Muslims do not worship Muhammad-peace be upon him), Saints, Priests,  Monks, Movie Stars, Sheiks, etc.!!! All are created beings or things. 
 
 ALLAH, is the Name of the One True God. His  Name is not chosen by man and does not have a number or gender. It is  known that Allah is the Name of God in Aramaic, the language of our  beloved Prophet Jesus and a sister language of Arabic. The Name “Allah”  has been used by all previous Prophets starting with Adam and by the  last and final Prophet, Muhammad (Peace be upon them all). 


     The Innate Nature in man recognizes what is good  and bad, what is true and false. It recognizes that the Attributes of  Allah must be True, Unique, and All-Perfect. It does not feel  comfortable towards any kind of degradation of His Attributes not does  it qualities to the Creator. Many who became “discontent with God” did  so because of the practices of the Church in medieval Europe and because  of the claims of “god dwelling in a son” and the concept of the  “original sin”. However, they “escaped” into worshipping a new theory  called “mother nature” as well as the “material” World. With the  advancement of materialistic technology others from different religions  adopted the concept of “forgetting about God” and “let us live this life  and enjoy it!”, not realizing that they have chosen the worship of the  “original god” of Rome: Desire!.

     NOW we can see that all of this materialistic  and secular progress produced a spiritual vacuum that led to complex  social, economical, political, and psychological problems. Many of those  who “fled” their “religions” are in search again. Some try to “escape”  the complexity of their daily lives via various means. Those who had the  chance to examine the Qur’an and Islam, proceed with a complete way of  life that relates man to establish a purpose for his presence on earth.  This is well recognized in the Attributes of Allah and what does He  require from man. He does not want man to be enslaved to any false  deity: nature, drugs, lust, money, other man, desire, or sex. He  provides man with the proofs that He is the One who can redeem so that  man can free himself from the slavery to any form of creation and to  turn to his Creator Alone. THIS Creator Has Perfect Attributes. He is  the First, nothing is before Him, the Ever Living. To Him is the Final  Return where everyone will be dealt with in the Most Perfect and Just  way. He does not begot nor He is begotten. Those who attribute Divinity  to Jesus forget or ignore the fact that Jesus was in a mother’s womb. He  needed nutrition; he was born and grew up to be a man. He was trusted  with the Gospel as a Message to the Children of Israel: “For there is  One God, and one mediator (i.e. a messenger) between God and men (the  Children of Israel), the man Christ Jesus) (I Timothy 2:5). A  man-messenger calling his nation not to worship him: “But in vain they  do worship me!” (Mathew 15:9). A man who needs to eat, walk, sleed,  rest, etc.. cannot have Divine Attributes because he is in need and God  (Allah) is Self-Sufficient. 


     AS far as Buddhism, Hinduism, Zoroastrianism, Marxism, and Capitalism, 
 there is the devotion of worshipping created being/things in one form or  another. Jews had attributed a “Nationalistic” belonging to Allah. They  labeled Him “The Tribal God” for the Children of Israel. Men and women  following these “religions” were born with the natural inclination of  submission to their Creator, Allah. It is their parents who had driven  them into their respective traditions. However, once people are exposed  to the Signs of Allah around them, or in the Qur’an or to someone who  triggers thei Fitra (natural inclination to worship Allah Alone), the  reverting process begins and that is why we see a universal spreading of  Islam. In the West and despite tha many distortions of Islam in the  Media, many admit that Islam may be the fastest growing Faith. No sense  of fairness can be achieved without a genuine attempt to know the Word  of Allah in the Qur’an and not on the 30-min-Evening News. This is the  real challenge for those who seek the Truth. Man is created for a  purpose: to live a life in accordance with Allah’s way. Why Not? Do we  posses the air we breath? Did we create ourselves or others? Or were we  ourselves the Creators? We are limited and weak. So is our right to  ignore our Creator where we all need Him? 


     ISLAM is the submission in worship to Allah Alone  and it is the essence of all the Messages sent to all nations before  us. Allah is All-Just and All-Wise. He does not intend confusion for His  Creation. The religion accepted to Him is the one chosen by Him. Its  essence must be One, because He is One. It is free from geographical,  racist, and status oriented concepts. It is Perfect and it is the  complete way of life. All these qualities are chosen by Allah in His  Only Religion: Islam. Its details are in in the Qur’an, read it and come  with an open heart because none can expose better than the World of  Allah. The Qur’an was revealed to Prophet Muhammad. He did not author  it. He was unlettered. Its translation is available in many languages in  bookstores or in an Islamic Center close to you. Take the time to read  it and come/call the Islamic Center, or speak to someone who re-verted  and submitted to Allah Alone.
Prepared by Dr. Saleh As-Saleh

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
في هذه الصفحة رسالة عن التعريف بالإسلام بالانجليزية
http://www.islamhouse.com/tp/330830
كما يمكنكم الاستفادة من مواد هذه الصفحة التي تخاطب غير العرب باللغة الانجليزية
http://www.islamhouse.com/pg/9219/all/1
وفي هذه الصفحة مواد أخرى بلغات عدة
http://www.islamhouse.com/lt/

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

تفضل هذا الرابط أخي، أذكر أن كثيرا من الاخوة المعتنقين للإسلام أعجبوا بهذه الكلمة للشيخ خالد ياسين. 

http://www.sultan.org/articles/purposeoflife.htm

عنوان الكلمة " الغاية من الحياة "

----------


## القرشي

جزاكم الله خيراً .
كيف أحص على إيملات الأجانب لأراسلهم 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## القرشي

جزاكم الله خيراً ونفع الله بكم

----------


## محمد المبارك

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفضل اخي الكريم هذه المقالة الموجزة للدعوة الاسلامية في المجتمعات غير المسلمة 
و لعلهاا مناسبة كثيرا لغير المسلمين او المسلمين حديثا لاختصارها وشمولها نسبيّاً 

و هذا هو النص بالعربية :


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الإسلام* 

*ذلك الدين المتكامل*


*أـ الإسلام هو الطريق الى مرضاة الله عز و جل ، وسبيل النجاة يوم القيامة ،
إذ هو* الرسالة الواضحة البيِّنة التي ارتضاها *الله عز وجل لعباده لتكون خاتمة الرسالات السماوية.
*
1ـ و هو أن تؤمن بربٍّ واحد ، هو الله عزجل الحي العظيم الرحيم ، الذي لا مثيل له و لا شبيه ،
فلم يلد و لم يولد . و العالم كلُّه داخلٌُ في ملكوته وتحت قدرته عز و جل .
2ـ كما يجب أن تؤمن بوجود الملائكة الكرام ، عليهم السلام .
3ـ و أن تؤمن بجميع الرسل و الأنبياء مثل ابراهيم و موسى و عيسى عليهم السلام .
4ـ و أن تؤمن بإنزال الكتب السماوية عليهم من الله عز و جل .
أمَّا معجزة الاسلام الخالدة ، و هي : القرآن : فقد تعهَّد الله عز و جل بحفظه ، فلذلك يقرأ المسلمون القرآن
كبيرهم و صغيرهم في جميع الأقطار بنفس النص ، دون أدنى اختلاف في حرفٍ واحدٍ منه .
5ـ كما تؤمن بيوم القيامة و ما فيه من البعث و النشور.
6ـ و كذلك تؤمن أن جميع ما يصيب الخلق من خير و شر، هو ضمن قَدَر الله عز و جل .
و جميع ما مر يمثِّل : الجانب الاعتقادي في الإسلام :

ب ـ الجانب العملي في الاسلام :

ثم تنتقل إلى الجانب العملي في الاسلام ، الذي تتجلى فيه ممارسات راقية، لتزكية النفس، 
و لتحقيق معنى العبودية والطاعة التامَّة لله عز و جل :
1ـ فيكون الدخول في الاسلام بأن تنطق بشهادة أن: لا إله إلا الله ، و أن محمدا عبدالله و رسوله .
2 ـ لتؤدي الصلاة خمس مرات في اليوم و الليلة بعد استكمال الطهارة اللازمة لها .
3ـ كما تؤدي الزكاة كل سنة بأن تدفع مبلغاً متوسطاً من المال للفقراء المستحقين .
4ـ كما تصوم نهار شهر رمضان في كل سنة .
5ـ و كذلك تؤدي فريضة الحج مرةً واحدةً في العمر إذا كان ذلك في استطاعتك .

ج ـ معطيات جاء بها الاسلام :

1ـ الإسلام وتحرير العقل الإنساني
إنَّ العقيدة الإبمانية الحقَّة بالله عز و جل تواكب المنطق الصحيح ، بينما تنافي العقائد الشركية ،
و ما ينتج عنها من ممارسات وثنية كعبادة الأوثان و الأصنام و النجوم و الشياطبن ، 
و ما يتعلق بها من السحر و الشعوذة و التنجيم و غيرها من الممارسات الشيطانية .
و بالرغم من أنّ القرآن الكريم كتاب توجيه و إرشاد ، إلاَّ أنَّه يشتمل على أنواع من الإعجاز العلمي
عن الكون والفَلك و الجبال والأجنة ، و غيرها من أنواع الخلق .
وبذلك فقد فتح الإسلام بابا واسعا للتقدم العلمي ، فانتقل العرب بعد اعتناقهم للاسلام سريعا
ليكوِّنوا الحضارة الكبرى بل الأولى في العالم ، و لم يتراجعوا إلاَّ بعد ابتعادهم كثيراً عن دينهم القويم .

2ـ الاسلام والرقي بالإنسان :
جاء الإسلام بحفظ الضرورات الخمس للانسان ، و هي :
الدين . والنفس والعقل والعِرض والمال. ليعيش المسلم في هذه الدنيا آمنا مطمئنا يعمل لدنياه وآخرته 
ويعيش المجتمع المسلم أمة واحدة متماسكة كالبنيان يشد بعضه بعضاً ، ولا يمكن ذلك إلا بحفظ هذه الضرورات الخمس من الخلل والعبث .
كما جاء الاسلام أيضاً بالرقي بمختلف النواحي الانسانية ، فلا فرق بين الناس في أجناسهم و ألوانهم إلاَّ بالتقوى .
بل حثَّ الاسلام على الاحسان بالمخالفين في الدين أياًّ كانوا ، ففي كلِّ كبد رطبة أجر .
كما حثَّ الاسلام على الرحمة بالضعيف و الرفق سواءٌ كان صغيراً أم امرأة أم شيخاً .
وبالنسبة للمرأة فقد أعطاها الاسلام حقوقها كاملة ، و من ضمن ذلك حق التملك و حق الإرث ، 
كما نهى عن ظلمها، و أوجب لها الاحتفاظ باسمها الكامل بعد الزواج .
كما حثَّ الاسلام على تحرير الرقيق ، و حارب شتى الطرق الملتوية للاسترقاق .

3ـ الاسلام دين حيوي :
الاسلام دين حيوي يحث على الفأل و العمل ، و ينبذ التشاؤم و التواكل .كما يراعي التوازن الإنساني ،
فلذلك فهو يلبي المطالب الإنسانية بعد تهذيبها ، و لا يتركها دون حل .
ففي حين يحرم الاباحية المطلقة، فهو يحث على الزواج و العناية التامة بالاسرة .
و عندما يحرم الربا يفتح المجال واسعاً للزكاة و الصدقة والقرض الحسن ، أو للمتاجرة بأنواع
المرابحة العادلة .
كما يحث الاسلام على ممارسة الرياضة النافعة ، مثل ركوب الخيل و السباحة و غيرهما من الرياضات النافعة .
وبإمكانك التأكد من هذه المعلومات بمراجعة أي ترجمة دقيقة للقرآن الكريم

ترجمة للقرآن الكريم باللغة الانجليزية
http://www.islamhouse.com/p/78593



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


وهذه ترجمتها بالانجليزية

 
 *Islam 
The Complete Religion* 
 
A-The Islamic Creed and Beliefs 
Islam is the path to pleasing God and for salvation in the next life, for Islam is the clear 
and final message that God conveyed to humanity. 
1-Islam is to believe in One Lord: Allah the Most High, the Living, the Most Great, the most Merciful. Allah has no equals and nothing is like Him. Allah was not birthed and did not birth, and the entire world is under His power and dominion. 
2-Islam is to believe in the existence of Angels, peace be with them. 
3-Islam is to believe in all the Messengers and Prophets like Abraham, Moses, and Jesus, peace be with them. 
4-Islam is to believe in all the divinely-inspired books that these Messengers and Prophets received. The Qur’an is Islam’s eternal miracle which God promised to preserve. As a result of that, all Muslims, young and old, read the same Qur’anic text worldwide, without the slightest variation even in a single letter. 
5-Islam is to believe in the Last Day, when people will be brought back to life. 
6-Islam is also to believe that all the good and bad that come is part of what Allah has destined. 

B-Islamic Practice 
Islam calls for the best in actions and deeds, reflecting the fulfillment of complete servitude and obedience to God and the refinement of human nature. 
1-You accept Islam by saying the testimony: I bear witness that there is no one worthy of worship except Allah and I bear witness that Muhammad is His slave and messenger. 
2-You perform five daily prayers, with the necessary physical cleanliness and ablution. 
3-You pay the annual Zakah, which is a small charity given to the poor and needy. 
4-You fast the days of the month of Ramadan every year. 
5-And if you are able to, you travel on pilgrimage to Makkah once in your life time.

C-Principles that Islam Establishes 
1-Islam and the Liberation of the Mind 
True belief in God is consistent with reason, while also inconsistent with polytheistic beliefs and the worshipping of idols, statues, the stars, and the devils and all that is connected to them such as witchcraft, fortune-telling, and other harmful acts. And though the Qur’an is a book of guidance, it also contains miraculous insights and information about the universe, astronomy, embryology, mountains, and various other creations. Islam opened the doors wide for scientific advancement and the Arabs moved soon after accepting Islam to create the biggest and leading civilization in the world. They only retreated from such advanced positions when they let go of much of their religion. 
2-Islam and Human Advancement 
Islam commands the preservation of the five human essentials: religion, life, the mind, honor, and wealth. With these protected, the Muslim can live a peaceful life, working for this life and the one to come after death, and the Muslim community lives like a solid block, connected and supportive of its members. This can only happen when these five essentials are protected from harm. Islam also promoted advancements in several aspects of human life. There is no difference between people of different races and colors except though piety. Islam even called for the good treatment of non-Muslims whoever they may be, for there is reward in the good that we do to any living being. Islam also calls on us to be merciful with the weak and kind to women, children, and the elderly. As for women, Islam gave them their complete rights, including the ownership of property and inheritance, and prohibited their ill-treatment. Women also keep their surnames after marriage in Islam. Islam also encouraged the freedom of slaves and combatted illegitimate slavery. 
3-Islam is a Living Religion: 
Islam is a living religion that promotes optimism and action and shuns pessimism and lethargy. Islam also establishes balance in human life and fulfills human desires while restraining their excesses. So while Islam forbids unrestrained sexual permissiveness it recommends marriage and family life. And when Islam forbids usury it opens the doors wide for charity and easy loans as well as commerce and trade. Islam also recommends athleticism like back horse riding and swimming. 
You can verify all of this information by reviewing any accurate translation of the Qur’an. 
English Translation of the Qur’an 
http://www.islamhouse.com/p/78593

----------

